# I am new here



## montnc02 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

I am new here, and have therefore been directed to officially check in here for briefing.

questions or concerns?

I gotta run now, but Ill be back later to reply.


----------



## Van (Oct 8, 2007)

montnc02 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new here, and have therefore been directed to officially check in here for briefing.
> 
> ...


 
********************* BREIFING NOTES*********************
Your mission, should you decide to accept it, is to post often, Ask questions when necessary, and Answer them to the best of your ability whenever possible. Should you be captured the Senior members of ControlBooth.com will disavow any and all knowledge of your existence. 
Good Luck. 
*********************End Briefing notes*********************


Welcome aboard! Have fun.


----------



## soundlight (Oct 8, 2007)

Interrogation Officer Gafftaper is temporarily occupied, so Interim Interrogation Officer Soundlight will perform the interrogation:

State your type of work and experience.
State your website and/or your venue's website.
State your opinion on the Pirates vs. Ninjas conflict. This answer is vital to our interrogation.
State your opinion of the Metric System of Measurement. This answer is also vital to our interrogation.

Thank you. Interrogation Officer Gafftaper will continue if he deems such continued interrogation necessary.

Welcome aboard! Seems like you've fallen into a very interesting welcome thread!


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 8, 2007)

And don't forget:

Mac or PC or <cough> Linux ?

SpotDot or Telrad or "naked" ?

And what do your make-up mirror lights look like?


----------



## Radman (Oct 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard, and don't mind the strange ones, they mean no harm.


----------



## Logos (Oct 8, 2007)

Quickly while no one is looking. Speak to the Australians, we are the only sane ones.

Actually I'm getting pretty lonely. Haven't heard much from Chris or Hughsie for a while. I think All things Theatre is still out there though.


----------



## avkid (Oct 8, 2007)

Seriously, ignore the crazies.
I'm way more hardcore than most of them.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 8, 2007)

Logos said:


> Quickly while no one is looking. Speak to the Australians, we are the only sane ones.
> 
> Actually I'm getting pretty lonely. Haven't heard much from Chris or Hughsie for a while. I think All things Theatre is still out there though.



im still around....just nothing has aroused my intrest in commenting on, i tell you who has disappeared ship, maybe because of the whole getting married thing.....

oh and gaff is hunting me down i think, but it will take a while to get to me because australian customs is slow and bad "you got drugs sir, no you don't HERE HAVE SOME THEN"


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 9, 2007)

oh and welcome to the forum


----------



## Van (Oct 9, 2007)

avkid said:


> Seriously, ignore the crazies..............


 

You're just jealous 'cause the voices don't talk to you!


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 9, 2007)

I didn't reply within the first hour so suddenly I'm on Vacation? Unlike Van, I occasionally leave the presence of my computer for a few hours. 

Thank you to Interim Interrogator Officer Soundlight for handling all the formal questions. 

Welcome to the Booth... I'm not as crazy as they make me sound. I haven't heard the voices since I started taking my pills and talking to that nice man. I just wish they would give me a more comfortable shirt. It's hard to type with your arms like this. It's nice here. The walls are so soothing. Good bunny Charc.


----------



## montnc02 (Oct 9, 2007)

I will try to cover most of what was asked of me here:

I am a rigger professionally, I mainly work in a supervisor capacity when I am on site working since IATSE generally is the labor provider. When I am not being a rigger on site I am a technician, I work on hoists and inspect rigging hardware. After inspecting miles of truss, wire rope, and chain, and thousands of shackles I have become quite good at it. I study texts of related professions such as structural and mechanical engineering to better understand the forces at play in a given system. Electricity is also an interest of mine, and I treat it much the same way I treat a given rigging problem, with respect and knowledge of its power. When I blend the two forces together I am an automation systems designer. I use industrial automation components such as PLC's and drive units for 3 phase motors to aide productions. 

On my complete resume you will find that I have participated in nearly every aspect of production from scenery construction to playing a role as an actor on stage. I enjoy all aspects of production although special problems appeal to me best, which is why I find myself doing what I am doing today. I pride myself on being able to develop safe solutions to every problem with which I am faced. My attention to detail to every aspect of the production, and respect for all departments as equal shares which when are executed properly form a complete show is what makes me an excellent rigger.

I just returned from a technical rehearsal and am now intending to get some sleep. I will turn my attention to creating a more entertaining replay to the more creative questions sometime tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 9, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> :shock: What?!
> Oh, by the way. This one kid at school killed the kindergarten's bunny. He "hugged it too much"...



Is the kid named Lenny? 

"Tell me about the rabbits George! I like beans with Catchup!"


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 9, 2007)

We are a very safety conscious group and Rigging is a semi-verboten topic around here for obvious liability reasons. The current discussion on hanging a hard flat is probably the most detailed rigging discussion I've ever seen allowed. Let's face it any rigger who really knows what they are doing isn't going to take the risk of giving out advice without seeing the situation personally. So would you want to take rigging advice from Me if I was eager to give it? But that doesn't mean you cant still have fun here. 

Get to know "Whatrigger?" he's our resident know it all... opps... I mean "rigging expert" (sorry Rig my backspace key isn't working). He occasionally repels down into threads and tells everyone how dangerous we are before returning to his place way up there on Control Booth truss. He's got a lot of training, experience, and a cool job he isn't allowed to talk about. Since you mention college, it sounds like you are sort of new in your career he might be a good resource for you for ways to expand your knowledge and advance your career.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 9, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Is the kid named Lenny?
> 
> "Tell me about the rabbits George! I like beans with Catchup!"


Any YOU beat me to that one.

Close your eyes and think of the the rabbits, Gafftaper, just think of how soft they are...


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 9, 2007)

"the only sane ones here are the australians"

think sane australian sane australian sane australian sane australian

it just fits


----------

